# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  CITATE!(Kuptimi i artit)

## denku

C'fare te jete arti,pervec se nje menyre e te parit te gjerave?
Thomas Berger(1924)shkrimtar amerikan

Te mos jesh kurre i kenaqur ne ate qe krijon,ketu qendron arti.
Jules Renard(1864-1910)shkrimtar francez

Arti i te recituarit konsiston ne ndalimin e kollitjeve ne salle.
Ralph Richardson aktor anglez

Artistet qe kerkojne perfeksionin ne gjithcka,jane ata qe nuk arrijne asnje gje.
Eugene Delacroix piktor francez

Arti dhe literatura del nga morali i shoqerise,spiritualizmi nga shpirti i popujve.
Giosue Carducci(1835-1907)poet italian

Arti duhet te te shqetsoje,shkenca te te siguroje.
Gilbert K.Chesterton(1874-1936)shkrimtar anglez

Arti ka nevoje per vetmine,merzine ose pasionin.Eshte si nje lule e rritur ne gerxhe,qe kerkon eren e ashper dhe token e thate.
Alexander Dumas(1802-1870)shkrimtar -dramaturg francez

Arti nuk na meson gje tjeter,pervec se kuptimin per jeten
Henry Miller (1891-1980)shkrimtar amerikan

Nuk ka gje me te veshtire per nje piktor se sa kur pikturon nje lule,sepse i duhet te harroje te gjitha lulet qe ka pikturuar me pare.
Henri Matisse piktor francez

Arti eshte nje investim,kultura eshte alibi e tij.
Enni Flaiano(1912-1972)komedian

Ne momentin kur genjeni per hir te se bukures,kuptoni qe jeni nje artist.
Max Jacob(1876-1944)piktor dhe shkrimtar francez

----------


## Fiori

Interesante te gjitha keto citate denku. Ndoshta dhe vizitoret e tjere te forumit te artit duhet ti lexonin me me shume vemendje per tu pergjigjur me pas shume pyetjeve qe na dalin mbi artin.

*p.s. keto po i shtoj tek proverbat ne faqen e pare te albasoul. 

*Cfare te jete arti,pervec se nje menyre e te parit te gjerave? 
Thomas Berger(1924)shkrimtar amerikan*

----------


## denku

:)

----------


## julian

Ahhhh, u ngopa. Lol

Falenderoj Denkun per kompilimin e "embelsirave shpirterore" dhe mendjet e mprehta qe i kane shruar ato.

----------


## Fiori

Piktura: Arti i cili mbron siperfaqet e sheshta nga koha dhe ballafaqimi me kritikun. 
*Ambrose (Gwinnett) Bierce, tek libri Fjalori i Djallit*

Gjeja me e bukur qe mund te perjetojme eshte misteriozja, nena e artit dhe shkences se vertete. Ai i cili nuk i ka shijuar keto emocione, ai njeri qe nuk mund te qendroje dy minuta te enderroje apo te pushtohet nga frika, me mire te vdese, sepse i ka syte e mbyllura.
*Albert Einstein, tek "Ajo qe une besoj" 1930*

Arti eshte pema e jetes. Shkenca eshte pema e vdekjes. Zoti 
eshte Jesusi.
*William Blake*

Qellimi i cdo artisti eshte te 'arrestoje" levizjen, pra jeten, me menyra artificiale dhe ta qendroje ne nje vend ne menyre qe 100 vjet me pas, kur nje i panjohur ta shikoje, te levize perseri, perderisa eshte jete.
*William Feather*

Dashuroni Artin. Ne te gjitha genjeshtrat, ai (arti) eshte me i verteti. 
*Gustave Flaubert, leter (1846)*

Arti eshte zhvilluar per ti bere njerzit me nerva, ndersa shkenca per tu dhene siguri.
*Georges Brague*

Ne jete ashtu si ne art e bukura gjarperon me kthesa.
*Edward Robert Bulwer-Lytton*

Historia e Artit eshte Historia e Ringjalljes.
*Samuel Butler*

Arti ashtu si morali, duhet te kete nje kufi diku.
*G. K. Chesterton*

Sic ka qene arti per Boten Antike eshte  shkenca per Boten Moderne. Ne mendjet e njerzve e perdorshmja ja ka kaluar te bukures.
*Benjamin Disraeli, Coningsby*

Arti eshte nje e dashur xheloze.
*Ralph Waldo Emerson*

Ai qe njeh artin dhe shkencen ka fe; ai i cili nuk i ka ato, i duhet fe.
*Johann Wolfgang von Goethe*

----------


## denku

te bukura keto citate Fiori!

----------


## macia_blu

denku.................
dy te fundit dhe e treta nga fillimi me kane turbulluar mrekullisht.
te pershendes  per  sa ke sjelle  se te gjitha me pelqyen
perqafime macia!

----------


## macia_blu

fior'
ajo e floberit ishte  klas fare.
Nga te gjitha genjeshtrat , arti eshte me i verteti. Nuk eshte vetem  e bukur kjo thenie por eshte edhe e besueshme . Te pakten per mua.

Fior, pse nuk ishe ne takimin e  2 dhjetorit?
Nese ishe, pse nuk u pame???
miqesisht macia!

----------


## erzeni

Ja dhe disa thenije te njerzve te shquar per artin.


 "Nji Poezi e bukur  eshte shpesh me e mire per Zemren se  nji trinitrine"...nga prof Sali Berisha.


"Natyra ne cdo cfaqje te saje eshte  " Art i perkryer"..mjafton ta shikosh me vemendje""....nga  Xhemal Mato.


 "Poeti  eshte  Ai  "muratori"  qe nderton keshtjella me ndjenja atje ku te tjereve nuk i shkon as syri."...  nga Agim Doci.


" Piktor i vertete eshte Ai qe di te "burgose"  ne telajo lojen e rrezeve te Diellit  mbi trupin e nji femre"..... nga A. Buza.


" Muzika e bukur  e ben zemren te fluturoje dhe atje ku  nuk shkon as  edhe  Qylymi magjik i Aladinit " ...  nga  Celin Dijon.


 " Me bukur te kundrosh puplat  e nji gjeli shqerak  qe kendon maj gardhit se zhgarravinat e Shagalit e Pikasos qe kushtojne miliona dollare e ndonse gjeli i mjere kushton vec 5oo Lek."... nga Erzeni. 


kaq per sot.

----------


## ornament

Mir e ke Erzen=Brari (s'di pse ngjani kaq)

per mua shprehjet me te vlefshme ketu i kane dhene dy mjeshtra te shquar piktore, ato jane keto;

"Nuk ka gje me te veshtire per nje piktor se sa kur pikturon nje lule,sepse i duhet te harroje te gjitha lulet qe ka pikturuar me pare."
Henri Matisse piktor francez

"Artistet qe kerkojne perfeksionin ne gjithcka,jane ata qe nuk arrijne asnje gje."
Eugene Delacroix piktor francez

Ndersa ju gocat na shkrite, pelqeni gjithnje gjerat (theniet) "misterioze", ngaqe ketu "dini" te lexoni, kjo eshte gjuha juaj (e pakuptimte), pra pelqeni te pakuptushmen.
"specialistet" shqiptare mbajne rekord, arrijne ne pergjithesime filozofike, pa me te voglen mjeshteri vetjake. Te forte per bese. 

suvatim; perkundrazi, artisti eshte AI muratori, qe nderton keshtjella atje ku te tjeret (qe s'ndertojne gje) shohin per dite.

"La création commence à la vision. Voir c'est déjà une opération créatrice" Henri Matisse. 
Kjo po ka kuptim, jo thenja e Xhemal Matos.

ps, o erzen "kapitalisti" qe kapitalizmin demokratik aq shume e don dhe e lavderon, ti kujton se kur ai Pikasson çmon, ai gabon, parat nga penxherja fluturon,
perveç kesaj, te gjitha te tjerat drejt ai i çmon, prandaj ti aq shume ate e adhuron.

he ku je bejte per koke te bejtes bera.

----------


## liliella

ARTI ESHTE BINDJE 

kete me siper e tha Zoti , nje nga karakteret ne nje drame "ANATEMA" qe u zhvillua ca dite me pare ketu ne New York. 

lili

----------


## Fiori

Nje artist nuk paguhet per punen por per vizionin e tij.
*James McNeill Whistler*

Arti fshin pluhurin e dites nga shpirti i njeriut.
*Picasso*

Ka piktore te cilet transformojne diellin vetem ne nje pike te verdhe. Por ka dhe nga ata te cilet fale artit dhe inteligjences se tyre, e kthejne nje pike te verdhe ne diell.
*Picasso*

Cdo femije eshte artist. Problemi eshte si mund te mbetesh artist edhe kur rritesh.
*Pablo Picasso*

Njeriu pikturon me tru jo me duar.
*Michelangelo*

Zot me jep fuqine te deshiroj me shume sec mund te arrij. 
*Michelangelo*

Mund te gjesh me shume fakte dhe detaje ne nje pune arti se sa ne nje liber historie.
*Charlie Chaplin*

Arti nuk transformon. Ai vetem sa i sheshon format.
*Roy Lichtenstein*

Nuk jane idete e reja qe frymezojne gjenijte, por fakti se cfare eshte thene nuk eshte e mjaftueshme. 
*Eugene Delacroix*

Detyra e nje artisti eshte thellimi i te panjohures.
*Francis Bacon*

Artisti ben mbrekulli vetem atehere kur nuk e di cfare po ben.
*Edgar Degas*

Arti nuk eshte ajo cfare do ti te shikosh, por cfare ti ben te tjeret te shikojne ne te.
*Degas*

Arti ngre ne piedestal te panjohuren (misteriozen) pa te cilen bota nuk do te egzistonte.
*Rene Magritte*


p.s. macja faleminderit. Nuk e di per cfare takimi ne 2 dhjetor je duke folur º¿º

----------


## katana

Zoti eshte aq shume dhe ne esence nje artist qe duhet te jete dicka gabim me ato qe urrejne artin dhe besojne.

                                          Theodor Hacker

Ne cdo shkolle mesohet: Asnjehere mos li lule te vyshkura ne vazo. Hidhi! Dhe keshtu duhet mesuar : Asnjehere mos li piktura te vyshkura ne mur. Digji! Vlera e nje pikture eshte ne emocionet aestetike qe sjell; si te ishte nej lule. Emocioni estetik i vdekur, piktura nje cope plehre.  D. H Lawrence.

Gjeja me imorale e turpshme dhe e rrezikshme nje njeri mund te bej ne art eshte qe ne dijeni ti ushqeje publikut injorancen dhe shijet e tija. 
                                             Edmund Wilson 

Per mua nuk ka te shkuar apo te ardhme ne art. NEse nje pune arti nuk jeton gjithmon ne te tanishmen as nuk duhet te konsiderohet.                  Pikaso


E do njeriu Artin? NJeriu e viziton artin, po rrudhet. Arti vret. Arti ndiell udhetime - dhe eshte me e lehte te rrish ne shtepi, birra gati. 
                                                   Gwendolyn Brooks. 

Nje piktor me tha qe asnjeri nuk mund te pikturoj nje peme pa ne nje menyre u bere ajo peme.         Emerson.

----------


## ornament

Liliela, a mund te na shpjegosh ate thenien qe postove " Arti eshte bindje". Çfare do te thote kjo, cila eshte filozofia e saj.
Kjo do te na i bente gjerat me te qarta. 
Sepse mua me duket qe s'eshte veç Arti bindje. Politika eshte bindje gjithashtu.

Fiori kesaj rradhe PO! ke arritur te zgjedhesh disa shprehje te arrira. Do te doja te me shpjegoje çfare kupton me;

"Cdo femije eshte artist. Problemi eshte si mund te mbetesh artist edhe kur rritesh."
Pablo Picasso

ps, problemi nuk eshte te ngjisim shprehje qe gjejme te gatshme ne internet ose libra, por te shperndajme nje pervoje, nje kuptim, nje zgjidhje, kjo e ben biseden te frutshme.

----------


## Fiori

Nje nga punimet e Degas titulluar "Danseuses a la barre" (Kërcimtare në bar) u shit per 500 mije franga kur vete piktori ishte akoma gjalle. Kur mori vesh kete lajm Degas komentoi : " Piktori i kesaj pikture nuk eshte e thene te jete patjeter budalla, por personi i cili pagoi 500 mije franga per te, ka qene me te vertete idiot."

----------


## korçar

O Ornament ja po e shoqeroj une ate thenien e Picasso-s me nje tjeter, e thene nga ai prape :

"J'ai mis toute ma vie pour apprendre à peindre comme un enfant." = "Mu desh e gjithe jeta per te mesuar te pikturoja si nje femije."
P.Picasso

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dëgjova para disa ditësh profesorin tim të dizanjmit të thoshte:

Fillimisht rryma (bashkohore) e Artit zhvillohet në piturë nga piktorët. Më pas ajo bie në sytë e Arkitektëve të cilët frymëzohen nga kjo rrymë e re, dhe prej tyre fillon të transformohet në hapsirën tre dimensionale. Pra ajo fillon të mari përmasat qytetëruese nëpër themele dhe betone të qyteteve. Pas ndërtimit të stilit të ri, muzikantët frymzohen nga jeta në këto hapsira të reja, dhe me muzikën e tyre sjellin një modë të re të qënuri (me yje dhe idhuj). Dhe në fund nga muzika frymëzohet moda veshëse (Stili) nëpër gazeta dhe revista.

:)
përshëndetje
drini.

----------


## hope31

Shume te bukura te gjitha.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## drini_në_TR

"Shpirti krijoi Artet gjithandej ngaku ato kanë lindur dhe lulëzuar. Ishte në mëndjen e tij në të cilën Artisti mendoj modelin e tij. Insisto në vetvete, kurr mos imito."

"Mëndjet tona udhëtojnë kur trupi jonë është i bllokuar të rri në shtëpi."

"Sekreti i fatit është gëzimi në duart e njeriut. Dashuria jonë shkon atje tek ai që e përqafon atë, sepse ai nuk e pati nevoj."

"Bota ekziston për edukimin e secilit njeri. Çdo lënd kimike, substancë, çdo bimë, çdo kafshë në qënien e saj na mëson çështjen e bashkimit, varjetetin e dukurisë."

"Është e natyrshme të jesh i ndritshëm, dhe e panatyrshme t'mos jesh."

"Më i harritur një punë Artistike ose një zbulim shkencor, aq më shumë një Artist ose një Shkencëtar e ke lejuar _ndjenjën hyjnore_ të flasë prej tij ose saj." 
*Ralph Waldo Emerson*

drini.

----------


## kacaku1

---"Less is more"---- Mies Van De Rohe
Me pak eshte me shume.
---Arkitektura eshte muzike e ngrire

----------

